# http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

everytime i register.. i dont recieve the email for activation until the next day... and they give you 24 hours to click the link to activate your acct.. but when i recieve the email its already 2 late, anyone else have/had this problem?please help


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have never had anyproblem with them, ive been there for 2 years now.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have never had anyproblem with them, ive been there for 2 years now.


idk whats going on with it.. its so aggervating


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you pay for the service yet? That is the only thing I can think of for why it isn't working


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

they send me the link 2 late to activate it, and you pay after you activate it


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I have never had anyproblem with them, ive been there for 2 years now.


I need to send you a pic of Jax & Rarity to put on their pedigrees. They're on out site if you can use those, if not i'll email them.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

No, marco is just a little lazy and doesn't keep up well with the site. That is all it is not your fault at all, they are always a day late and a dollar short but when you have 10,000 plus users at 30 bucks a pop and you don't do anything it gets pretty easy to become lazy with it. LOL, it is the truth.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> No, marco is just a little lazy and doesn't keep up well with the site. That is all it is not your fault at all, they are always a day late and a dollar short but when you have 10,000 plus users at 30 bucks a pop and you don't do anything it gets pretty easy to become lazy with it. LOL, it is the truth.


lmao, is there anyway 2 email him?


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

*Register for Free !!!!!*

I have a suggestion too all. I am the founder of Virtual Pedigrees come over and register and post your pedigrees for FREE. We have lots of features that other paid sites are not offering. You're looking for contributors


----------

